# BYU and UNLV



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope BYU doesn't choke today. I hope they play better than last week. Anyone want to guess the score?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

BYU 72 UNLV 0 I predict BYU moves back into the top 10 with a victory today. Utah goes 0-3 the rest of the year, and doesn't get a bowl bid.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BYU 72 UNLV 0 I predict BYU moves back into the top 10 with a victory today. Utah goes 0-3 the rest of the year, and doesn't get a bowl bid.


Are you smoking dope?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BYU 72 UNLV 0


So much for your prediction. Maybe the Jinx fairy came to visit :lol: :lol:

BYU 7 UNLV 7


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU sucks on Defense

14 BYU 14 UNLV


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

We can also compare BYU and the UTES once again.

The Utes beat UNLV 42-21 @ Utah

Right now the score is BYU 21 UNLV 21. UNLV better not make another touchdown the rest of the game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I predict BYU moves back into the top 10 with a victory today


They need to stop UNLV and beat them by two touchdowns to move back up in the rankings.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

CS are you still talking?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well BYU sure isnt looking good against a weak team.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello? CS? Are you there? All I hear is a bunch of mindless ramblings?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hello? CS? Are you there? All I hear is a bunch of mindless ramblings?


You don't like when I talk smack about BYU. UNLV is 3-4 (0-3) hmmm BYU must be playing on UNLV's level since its tied at BYU home cooking field.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought BYU would come out, and blow UNLV away to make a statement after losing big time to TCU, but I guess they aren't. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi fixed blade, what are you doing today? You're looking good, you been working out?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. Yes I have been working out thanks for noticing.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: BYU fans must be hiding after get thumped by TCU. BTW BYU fans, the UTES played better against UNLV


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello? CS where are you? Still just rambling with zero value. Oh well, in case you missed it the cougars won in a clutch situation. What a sac by Putnam!!!!! Cant wait for the holy war. The Utes will be hating it after loosing to TCU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nortah, did you watch the game? BYU never could stop UNLV because BYU defense sucks and UNLV doesnt have a great winning record this year. BYU should have blown them away, but they didn't. BYU won but they had a close game which won't help them in the polls.

UTES beat UNLV @ Utah 42-21

BYU beat UNLV @ Provo 42-35

Again Nor-tah the UTES played better.

UTES beat USU 58-10 @ USU

BYU beat USU 34-14 @ USU

Again the UTES played better.

The UTES will thump NM and TCU


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Top 10 here we come :!: :!: -_O- -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Top 10 here we come :!: :!: -_O- -_O-


You're right, it is quite laughable.... :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Top 10 here we come :!: :!: -_O- -_O-
> ...


Yep as laughable as the U of U going undefeated. -_O- *-HELP!-*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


I hear that.... somebody stick a fork in them boys.... cause I believe they're about done. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Yep as laughable as the U of U going undefeated.


I will be laughing when the Utes are 12-0. Its ironic because 2004 and 2008 are Presidential Election years.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Yep as laughable as the U of U going undefeated.
> 
> 
> I will be laughing when the Utes are 12-0. Its ironic because 2004 and 2008 are Presidential Election years.


And your point is :?:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Utehumper said:


> Nortah, did you watch the game? BYU *never could hardly stop* UNLV who doesnt have a great winning record this year.


What does that mean? I never could hardly read it when I opened this worthless thread back up. Good luck to your Utes, I hope they do beat TCU but I doubt they will. I still got ten bucks on the holy war with you as long as the cougs stay healthy.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: sounds like Maxxie Pads lover got his panties twisted in a knot. Typical BYU fan :lol: :lol: :lol:



> *Maxxie's Jockstrap wrote: *
> I still got ten bucks on the holy war with you as long as the cougs stay healthy.


Is all your bets conditional??? Is that going to be your excuse when they lose???? Maxxie Pads ears were to big from flapping in the wind when he got sacked on the 50 yd line.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Is all your bets conditional???


Where did you go to school hillbilly? Is all my bets conditional? I never could hardly stop laughing when I read that. No they are not. I'll type slowly so you can understand... AS LONG AS THE COUGS STAY HEALTHY, I HAVE $10 ON THEM. Did you get all that?
ps I found your dogs, you really need to keep em tied up better.
[attachment=0:2c8au2hx]user89923_pic6098_1217947360.jpg[/attachment:2c8au2hx]
The end.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> *Maxxie pad's Jockstrap wrote:* AS LONG AS THE COUGS STAY HEALTHY, I HAVE $10 ON THEM SINCE THEY SMOKE AND DRINK AND DO BAD THINGS. Did you get all that?


Lets make it $100.00 dollars as long as the Utes win :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Where did you go to school hillbilly?


I was just typing your language along with a lot of other people on here. You have some nice hunting dogs for a BYU fan. Do you let them sniff Maxxie's jockstrap too? Nice family portrait


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

First off you didnt answer my question and second, you used my same comeback. Nice job dude. 8) 
Ok now I'm really done. I am sure my fellow BYU fans are getting uptight since I fell into your trap of getting people fired up. They know we have more class then that. Read through this thread I started and notice the difference.
viewtopic.php?f=36&t=10333&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=40


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nor-tah, the bugle mouth bass -O<- -O<- -O<- --\O yote and then later -|\O- Once again Nor-tah takes the bait.

There, now you have a little cartoon on your level also.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> First off you didnt answer my question and second, you used my same comeback. Nice job dude.
> Ok now I'm really done. I am sure my fellow BYU fans are getting uptight since I fell into your trap of getting people fired up. They know we have more class then that. Read through this thread I started and notice the difference.
> viewtopic.php?f=36&t=10333&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=40


BYU fans have no class like today when a BYU player sacked the UNLV's QB very late. I use to like BYU until I met fans like you guys.

Also in case you couldn't read I answered your question. I said if you are going to make a bet that BYU players need to be healthy then I will make $100.00 bet that the UTES need to win.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW Nor-tah, the UTES will score more than 7 points against TCU. Air Force beat NM @ NM 23-10 so the Utes shouldn't have any problem coming away with a victory. The Utes will be 9-0 next saturday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

TCU's too much for either of our Utah teams this year. The Utes have more team speed than BYU and I predict will at least hang with TCU a little better than the Cougs did. BYU depends on precision routes and perfect execution to win games. That all fell apart when TCU manhandled the BYU offensive line. BYU's backs had to stay in and block rather than slip out for a pass. We all know how much BYU depends on their backs to catch passes out of the backfield. They have lofty receiving numbers year in and year out. 
It'll be a different story in the BYU-Utah game. Utah's defense isn't even close to TCU's. It will be another shootout at Rice Eccles. Hold on to your money boys, this one will come down to the last drive again.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Cougs better step it up. They gave up the most points they have all season to freaking UNLV? That is sad. The offense had short fields all day thanks to some very good returns, or they would not have posted those 42 points. Seemed like every scoring drive started inside teh 50. And every time they were buried deep, they ended up punting. Against a marginal UNLV defense. Not good.

The scheme the defense is running this year is too soft - giving up the edges on short out-routes. That makes me nervous for the utahute game. If I were to project out to the BYU-utahute game right now, I would suggest the difference will be Corbin Louks (sp?) of the utahutes. If he gets more than about 7 carries, the utahutes will win. BYU can't defend speedy, running players taking the snap. UW exposed that with Jake Locker. TCU used that to beat the 3-4 - play back scheme BYU is running. BYU can contain Mack and Assiata - but they have no answer for Louks. And that scares me. Lots of football left I guess. At this point, I hope the Cougs don't choke on CSU, SDSU, or Air Force. 

And FWIW - anyone else find it weird to be tearing apart a team that is 7-1 and will probably post at least 10 wins this year? The Cougs have come so far from the Crowton years when we would have been happy to see them go 6-6 with a trip to the Toilet Bowl.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The Cougs better step it up. They gave up the most points they have all season to freaking UNLV? That is sad. The offense had short fields all day thanks to some very good returns, or they would not have posted those 42 points. Seemed like every scoring drive started inside teh 50. And every time they were buried deep, they ended up punting. Against a marginal UNLV defense. Not good.
> 
> The scheme the defense is running this year is too soft - giving up the edges on short out-routes. That makes me nervous for the utahute game. If I were to project out to the BYU-utahute game right now, I would suggest the difference will be Corbin Louks (sp?) of the utahutes. If he gets more than about 7 carries, the utahutes will win. BYU can't defend speedy, running players taking the snap. UW exposed that with Jake Locker. TCU used that to beat the 3-4 - play back scheme BYU is running. BYU can contain Mack and Assiata - but they have no answer for Louks. And that scares me. Lots of football left I guess. At this point, I hope the Cougs don't choke on CSU, SDSU, or Air Force.
> 
> *And FWIW - anyone else find it weird to be tearing apart a team that is 7-1 and will probably post at least 10 wins this year? The Cougs have come so far from the Crowton years when we would have been happy to see them go 6-6 with a trip to the Toilet Bowl.*


BYU has such high expectations by their fans that I am not sure BYU fans would be happy with anything but a BCS bowl game. BYU has a pretty easy schedule left besides Utah, I think at worst they end up 10-2, that is not bad at all. I am hoping for a 3 win season for the Aggies this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU fans have no class like today when a BYU player sacked the UNLV's QB very late. I use to like BYU until I met fans like you guys.


I am having a hard time making the connection between the level of class of fans of the Y and a roughing the passer call that was indeed made????? Last time I heard the statistic the Utes were second in the nation for penalties; what conclusion do you derive from that as to the level of class of the Ute fans?

The Y looks absolutely ridiculously horrible on defense, as I had somewhat expected at the first of the season as 8 of the starters are new; I did no expect them to be anywhere near this bad though. From here on out it will be an offensive derby to simply outscore it would appear as it was on Saturday. Vs the Utes, I certainly expect a much better defense than we saw on Saturday and the Utes appear to have figured out how to use more than a handful of predictable plays, not looking good for us Y fans here in 3-1/2 weeks from now


----------

